# Faded Hypebeast Preset



## Ryan Sng (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi guys I'm very new to lightroom and i have been seeing a lot of people posting on instagram with these hypebeasty feel to it. Does anyone know how to achieve the same look? This is an example of what i am trying to achieve.



 

This is the closest i can get my photo to look like the above


 

What I'm really interested in is how does he make the colours look like the way they are. For example the whites in his photo is not exactly white. I understand that i can just purchase presets online to achieve the same look however i am really interested to know the techniques and hopefully try to create my own style


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 28, 2016)

Ryan Sng said:


> For example the whites in his photo is not exactly white



Try split toning or the individual RGB curves to tweak the ends.


----------

